# Tired of buying compressed air? Read this!



## Faster_is_better

That's pretty sweet, might have to look into that. +Rep


----------



## brandon6199

I've easily spent over $100 on compressed air in the past couple of years... and I think you've convinced me.

+rep


----------



## takealready

I use my wifes hair drier on cool air setting. It's never failed me yet.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takealready* 
I use my wifes hair drier on cool air setting. It's never failed me yet.

That might cause electric static dicscharge due to ion charges building up(I forgot how it works, someone please explain)


----------



## CattleRustler

I was using one of those air mattress inflater blower boat motor things, worked like a charm and could rip the cpu cooler off your mobo if you werent careful. Then the X took it, along with everything else


----------



## Derp

Good review, i will most likely purchase one of these soon as i am tired of wasting cash on canned air.


----------



## DarkLight7

nice! will have to look into it.


----------



## Gabkicks

very nice. i think i may grab this.


----------



## Fitzbane

wow..going to get this for myself as soon as christmas is over. I hate spending money on compressed air.

thanks, +rep


----------



## Raiden911

nice. But I prefer cleaning with wipes because some of the dust get sticky and blowing it off doesnt work.

Thx for the info 0P!


----------



## joshconsulting

Thanks for the comments


----------



## dreadlord369

Very cool.
I also remember seeing something on woot where they had a rechargeable can of air or something?
Thanks for the link.
+rep


----------



## arfaad

I was looking at this but didn't know if i could trust it. Now i know it's worth every cent. Thanks for writing this review


----------



## king_play334

Funny how most of the people who posted have anec 900's and 1200's. lol i myself am a proud antec 1200 owner. i'll invest in this badboy aswell!


----------



## joshconsulting

Amount of dust = how dusty your environment is times the number of fans , so any big case with lots of fans has lots of dust. I have 19 case fans with 1 more in the power supply, so I blow out huge clouds of dust every week or so. Buying 4-5 cans of compressed air every week got old really fast


----------



## STDSkillz

Just bought this. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## USFORCES

Canned air is highway robbery, I wonder if they charge more to take advantage of people addicted to it.

I got a little mini airbrush compressor from a friend that owed me money and it works pretty good for blowing dust, only thing is I don't have a airbrush to go with it.


----------



## Formula7

As soon as I have some cash to spare that thing is mine!

+rep for youuuuu!


----------



## Boat

Meh, I have a small air compressor, but I guess this would be more convenient.


----------



## Centrfuge

GREAT find! Buying compressed air is for the birds!! Definitely picking one up. I do have an air compressor (230V dual stage) with a moisture trap at the outlet and at the end of the hose and it still doesn't dry out the air all the way. And I'm not dropping a few grand on a screw type compressor.

I hadn't thought of the air mattress inflator idea. I'll have to use mine and see how it does. Sure beats lugging a case down into the garage every few days!!


----------



## Cvalley75

I quit buying the canned air, big ripoff. I use my shop air compressor with an air pressure regulator, bout 30 PSI is good, also has a filter & canister to take any moister out of the line.


----------



## USFORCES

Better yet just put filters on your case,


----------



## legoman786

I use my Kirby on reverse.

I have yet to find a better alternative.


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Better yet just put filters on your case,









Tried that, don't recommend it. Filters cut the airflow of my ZM-F3s in half, and ordering 19 filter x $4 each = $76 wasted... I don't live in a dusty environment, but within 3 days they clogged up and were very time consuming to remove and clean, and even more restrictive as dust built up (my water loop rose 2-3c after putting them on). I can only imagine that in a cramped case they would be almost impossible to install and clean on a regular basis. And plenty of dust still got past them, it just slightly delayed the inevitable.


----------



## Spritanium

I'll definitely be buying one of these at some point.


----------



## joshconsulting

Bump.

Am I allowed to bump this after a month? I'm interested in what people have to say & open to answering questions so I'd rather not let it die forever...


----------



## geort45

@USFORCES: who's the chick on your profile picture







??


----------



## allenkane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshconsulting* 
Bump.

Am I allowed to bump this after a month? I'm interested in what people have to say & open to answering questions so I'd rather not let it die forever...

You could bump it every 24 hours per forum rules, lol.

I might buy one the next time I'm cleaning my case. If I had one of these babies, I'd get rid of my dust filters (which don't work very well







)


----------



## harrison

cool save $$$$$


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
I was using one of those air mattress inflater blower boat motor things, worked like a charm and could rip the cpu cooler off your mobo if you werent careful. Then the X took it, along with everything else









I have been using my air mattress blower with the litte attachment to do this for a while, these things blow a tremendous amount of air and work very nicely to get the dust out... I started out using my air compressor with a airdryer attachment for auto paint, and got tired of dragging the hose through the house and my wife had just blown up the air mattress for my brother when he came over to spend the night with us and I grabbed it up and blew out my computer with it and it worked like a charm!


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA* 
I have been using my air mattress blower with the litte attachment to do this for a while, these things blow a tremendous amount of air and work very nicely to get the dust out... I started out using my air compressor with a airdryer attachment for auto paint, and got tired of dragging the hose through the house and my wife had just blown up the air mattress for my brother when he came over to spend the night with us and I grabbed it up and blew out my computer with it and it worked like a charm!









You must have a different mattress blower then the one I have, the one I have is hilariously weak and can't so much as move a pop can. My datavac shoved a full can of Pepsi a considerable way across the table, but my mattress pump put out a weak stream of air that didn't budge the can.


----------



## xd_1771

omg, it's 49% off and free shipping! ME BUY








Wait, do they sell this in Canada? :|


----------



## joshconsulting

It would appear they have dropped the price a few bucks


----------



## reedo

if you have an air compressor and a blow nozzle you are set, im a general contractor, and i exclusively use my compressor for cleanout. i use it on the job all the time and when i want to use it at home i hook up a filter and go, its way easy
i know my local computer store uses one as well


----------



## Axxess+

I use my father's air compressor- boot it up, wait for 15 minutes or so, point and shoot.


----------



## joshconsulting

You have to be careful with an air compressor. The tank ends up with leftover water residue from the compression, and, that moisture is spread out of the nozzle - possibly wrecking something or getting water somewhere you really don't want it. It's the same reason you don't want to blow it out using your mouth. I wouldn't use an air compressor without a water trap filter, a computer is much too sensitive for high velocity water particles


----------



## Aznboy1993

Very nice thank you. Will save me tons of money as my house is dusty as ****.


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joshconsulting*


You have to be careful with an air compressor. The tank ends up with leftover water residue from the compression, and, that moisture is spread out of the nozzle - possibly wrecking something or getting water somewhere you really don't want it. It's the same reason you don't want to blow it out using your mouth. I wouldn't use an air compressor without a water trap filter, a computer is much too sensitive for high velocity water particles










its super important to drain your compressor after every use, if you leave water in it you will destroy the tank, a well maintained compressor should have little to no water in it


----------



## Pings

Nice I'm gona get one! + REP.


----------



## joshconsulting

That's true (a nuance I didn't remember, but know about from having 2 uncles who used to be carpenters). But there is still some, and there can be residual water in various places that isn't drained - I've watched a well drained and maintained air compressor spit out a line of moisture onto a flat surface, something you don't want to see on a computer.

Just saying it's a very good idea to have a moisture trap on them before blowing out your CPU


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I don't bother buying compressed air cans, i take my case outside and use a craftsman air compressor to really give it a good cleansing. I always say the dust here in the desert is pretty bad, and it is. Things get dusty the same day you dust them. I blow my case out every 2-3 weeks, my heatshinks and such get pretty dusty. We already had an air compressor to begin with (my stepdad's that is) so what works works.


----------



## scottath

why do people bother?
you have 2 very capable lungs.......
also - a high CFM fan will do the job well


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:



I don't bother buying compressed air cans, i take my case outside and use a craftsman air compressor to really give it a good cleansing. I always say the dust here in the desert is pretty bad, and it is. Things get dusty the same day you dust them. I blow my case out every 2-3 weeks, my heatshinks and such get pretty dusty. We already had an air compressor to begin with (my stepdad's that is) so what works works.


Yea, I can attest to an air compressor working well - I've used one on several occasions before, but I was always made sure there was a moisture trap attached. You'll more then likely be fine, but several experiences with my liquid cooling system (as well as one issue where a cousin dumped a large cup of water onto the keyboard of my running, brand-new laptop) have made me wary of water around computer parts.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


why do people bother?
you have 2 very capable lungs.......
also - a high CFM fan will do the job well


Saliva residue isn't good for your computer, and you'll end up dusty and coughing. Neither a powerful fan or a good set of lungs will dislodge well-stuck dust, I have a Vornado 633B as well as a huge shopvac fan and neither put up close to enough pressure to do a good job. Plus, both are very unwieldy.

In other news,










Thanks a lot for the positive feedback, everyone - I always have a hard time getting everything together to actually write a long article, and it's nice to know it's helping others.


----------



## mrfajita

I use some little industrial Japanese pneumatic air compressor, with a jerry rigged tank. works great.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


why do people bother?
you have 2 very capable lungs.......
also - a high CFM fan will do the job well


yeah, spit is a great addition to your system!

No. Your breath won't thoroughly clean out a case, and what if people have quiet fans? The air compressor i use is powerful enough to get the dust out of the CPU heatsink no problem, and other tight places as well. This thread here is ideal for people who don't have air compressors like myself.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joshconsulting*


You must have a different mattress blower then the one I have, the one I have is hilariously weak and can't so much as move a pop can. My datavac shoved a full can of Pepsi a considerable way across the table, but my mattress pump put out a weak stream of air that didn't budge the can.


This is the one I have... I use the smallest tip with he rounded end cut off of it and it does a fantastic job, it is cordless/rechargable/ and it holds plenty of a charge enough to really deap clean a computer... The only down side to it is that it is loud as hell, but who cares about the noise, I care that it is cheap as heck and doubles nicely as a mattress inflator and a great computer cleaner!








http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=4694688


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA*


This is the one I have... I use the smallest tip with he rounded end cut off of it and it does a fantastic job, it is cordless/rechargable/ and it holds plenty of a charge enough to really deap clean a computer... The only down side to it is that it is loud as hell, but who cares about the noise, I care that it is cheap as heck and doubles nicely as a mattress inflator and a great computer cleaner!








http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=4694688


That's quite impressive. I might have to pick one up someday to compare it to the datavac. Obviously not as sturdy, but if it does just as good of a job for half the price it's worth looking into


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joshconsulting*


That's true (a nuance I didn't remember, but know about from having 2 uncles who used to be carpenters). But there is still some, and there can be residual water in various places that isn't drained - I've watched a well drained and maintained air compressor spit out a line of moisture onto a flat surface, something you don't want to see on a computer.

Just saying it's a very good idea to have a moisture trap on them before blowing out your CPU










oh yea you either need to run a stream of air for a few minutes untill all visible moisture is gone (risky) or run a filter (smart)


----------



## joshconsulting

Yea, I prefer the $10 water trap myself. If you already have a compressor, it's much cheaper then the datavac. Air compressors do have the disadvantage of being large, noisy, and hard to move (although a friend has an electric version that's around suitcase-size and fairly easy to transport). It's not really something I want to take to a client's house to clean off their computer


----------



## Shrimpykins

Damn, I had no idea you guys didn't know about this around december. I have been using mine since about the middle of last year at the office. We stopped buying canned air, the little devil is amazing, just make sure to keep the filter clean.


----------



## joshconsulting

Same here, and I'm surprised nothing turned up when I spent hours searching around these forums and the internet looking for a dust can alternative. I ended up stumbling on it while searching for portable air compressors. I wondered why there were no reviews or comments on it, so I'm trying to help spread the word


----------



## Rick Arter

Just found this great info thanks REP+.


----------



## calavera

I just ordered one as well. thanx


----------



## sintricate

Might have to look into one of these. I need to clean my PC and I've been avoiding purchasing compressed air because of the price.


----------



## joshconsulting

Anyone else get theirs yet and want to post about it so it doesn't look like I'm the sole shill for a company\\product?


----------



## allenkane

I wish it were more like $20, but I guess seeing as a can of air from Wal-Mart is $10, it's worth it.


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joshconsulting*


Yea, I prefer the $10 water trap myself. If you already have a compressor, it's much cheaper then the datavac. Air compressors do have the disadvantage of being large, noisy, and hard to move (although a friend has an electric version that's around suitcase-size and fairly easy to transport). It's not really something I want to take to a client's house to clean off their computer










fair enough, you sir are in fact correct, and i will stand down


----------



## Mygaffer

At the computer shop I work at we just use a shop vac.


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


At the computer shop I work at we just use a shop vac.


Yea, I have a 3.5HP wet\\dry vac that I've tried using with the hose hooked up to the blower, but the nozzle is so big with few extensions that are small, I get high volume\\low velocity air that doesn't dislodge dust like the Datavac. I might be able to duct tape the outside and cut a small hole in the center to do it, but it would probably be hard on the motor.


----------



## SLeeZeY




----------



## twich12

alrdy in my cart... going to cash in at coinstar for an amazon gift card! (ive been looking for something to buy on amazon so i could cash in my coins for it lol)


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLeeZeY*












http://www.amazon.com/Topeak-Road-Mo.../dp/B000FI6YOS
That thing? How on earth do you clean your computer with it? Wrong thread?


----------



## Chris++

Meh, I own a real air compressor for pneumatic tools, no need for me.


----------



## SLeeZeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joshconsulting*


http://www.amazon.com/Topeak-Road-Mo.../dp/B000FI6YOS
That thing? How on earth do you clean your computer with it? Wrong thread?










If you don't know how to use a pump, then you shouldn't be on a PC.


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLeeZeY*


If you don't know how to use a pump, then you shouldn't be on a PC.


I'm an avid biker, so I own several pumps (3 hand operated freestanding ones, 2 electric, 1 in my trunk for emergency flats). I also own two just like that one (hand operated, designed to be stuck onto a frame) - one of them a nice Schwinn frame pump.

But I can't see how it could possibly be used to clean a computer - it delivers small puffs of air designed to be forced into a high PSI container. I could see it working if you inflated a tank and used it to blow out the dust, but each puff on its own isn't more then 1 or 2 cubic inches. Am I missing something? Is this not a regular bike pump? Or does it really work better then I envision it working


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I've never used compressed air. Have always used an air compressor to give my system a good blast. Works wonders for cleaning fans and radiators too.


----------



## mikehunt

do they still make the re-usable canned air?
I got one years ago at compusa. looks like a normal canned air can but on the bottom is a valve and it came with a small pump. just hook the pump up to it and pump it up


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshconsulting* 
I'm an avid biker, so I own several pumps (3 hand operated freestanding ones, 2 electric, 1 in my trunk for emergency flats). I also own two just like that one (hand operated, designed to be stuck onto a frame) - one of them a nice Schwinn frame pump.

But I can't see how it could possibly be used to clean a computer - it delivers small puffs of air designed to be forced into a high PSI container. I could see it working if you inflated a tank and used it to blow out the dust, but each puff on its own isn't more then 1 or 2 cubic inches. Am I missing something? Is this not a regular bike pump? Or does it really work better then I envision it working









I think you took it to seriously


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.* 
I think you took it to seriously









I tend to do that









Quote:

do they still make the re-usable canned air?
I got one years ago at compusa. looks like a normal canned air can but on the bottom is a valve and it came with a small pump. just hook the pump up to it and pump it up
I saw a few, but they were all really expensive and supposedly could only store a little air before they ran out (propellant is more efficient in a real can). Plus, they still have the liquid problem.


----------



## joshconsulting

Bump


----------



## Demented

Just ordered one! I've been mulling it over for a few months now, and finally decided it was a good investment. I think I'll even wait til it gets here to clean out my PC next. Should be interesting!

+Rep!


----------



## leppie

There is even a cheaper way.

- Unplug PC
- Place PC on backseat of car
- Drive to gas station
- Use their air compressor (for the tires) in your PC
- Return home


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leppie*


There is even a cheaper way.

- Unplug PC
- Place PC on backseat of car
- Drive to gas station
- Use their air compressor (for the tires) in your PC
- Return home











whoa...


----------



## t0ni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leppie*


There is even a cheaper way.

- Unplug PC
- Place PC on backseat of car
- Drive to gas station
- Use their air compressor (for the tires) in your PC
- Return home











just because I'm so lazy, I'll buy the compress air or this metro vacuum to avoid unplugging and driving to the station


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leppie*


There is even a cheaper way.

- Unplug PC
- Place PC on backseat of car
- Drive to gas station
- Use their air compressor (for the tires) in your PC
- Return home











And this doesn't really work for those of us who do not drive.


----------



## joshconsulting

Bump


----------



## joshconsulting

Last few bumps before thread dies, guess enough people have seen it by now


----------



## goonies

+Rep for you I just wasted 10 bucks on 2 cans.


----------



## joshconsulting

Apparently buying cans in volume helps, my friend used to get 20 packs for ~$40, but shipping kills you if you don't have a sams club or other high-volume\\low-cost store in your area.


----------



## TestECull

I agree on the canned air.

I happen to have something similar to this, only electric. And made by Campbell Hausfield.










60PSI + 5GPM = Dust has met it's match.

Tho as of recent I'm just letting the dust form a sheet, then peeling it off. I'm not OC'd, and I have passive-capable coolers on CPU and GPU, so it doesn't hurt anything for me to do that.


----------



## ShortySmalls

i just fire up the yee old 5 hp air compressor and blast it out with that lol


----------



## Vagrant Storm

I've always just used a vacume cleaner...never had any trouble...not once have I "created ions" that shorted out my hardware. You think it is any different than your case fans?

I've also never purchased a single can a of compressed air in my life. If a keyboard needs cleaning I scrub it under a water facet and let it dry before I use it. Same for laptop keyboards.

It is just dust...vacume it up.


----------



## joshconsulting

A vacuum won't harm your computer. But it's too weak to get rid of stubborn dust, and doesn't fit into a lot of places. Suction doesn't work nearly as well as blowing.


----------



## DarkFury

I'm down for one... Good deal!


----------



## TonyGrunt

What I am using.


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*


What I am using.










I spent a long time looking for that before I found the MetroVac, now I can recommend it to people who need both. +Rep


----------



## Camaro5

I will have to buy this when my current stock of canned air goes out! nice find! +rep


----------



## MIGhunter

How do we know this won't build static electricity like a normal vac? The thing about compressed air, like you mentioned above, is that "they combine a moistureless inert gas with a powerful propellant". This looks like it's pulling air through a filter.


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
How do we know this won't build static electricity like a normal vac? The thing about compressed air, like you mentioned above, is that "they combine a moistureless inert gas with a powerful propellant". This looks like it's pulling air through a filter.

Yes, it is. I wasn't aware of any great dangers of building static electricity; I've never heard much about it. The nozzle assembly and handle are both plastic, though, so I don't think it would be too big of an issue. Anyone have more info about it?


----------



## spice003

B&H has it for $40 shipped i think i'm gonna get one of these soon.


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
B&H has it for $40 shipped i think i'm gonna get one of these soon.

Nice find, +Rep. I did a little comparison shopping and Amazon was the best when I bought mine, but I would guess it changes regularly


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
B&H has it for $40 shipped i think i'm gonna get one of these soon.

Mine was $38 and some change, with free shipping from Amazon. It should be arriving Monday. Just in time to clean and rearrange my PC and hang my new HDTV!


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
Mine was $38 and some change, with free shipping from Amazon. It should be arriving Monday. Just in time to clean and rearrange my PC and hang my new HDTV!









Amazon's price changes a lot. But the free 2 day\\$4 overnight\\soon to be $7 same day prime shipping is *awesome*


----------



## zacbrain

they sell this at frys


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
they sell this at frys

http://www.frys.com/product/5792362

Nice find, but it's a lot more expensive ($60).


----------



## joshconsulting

Has anyone else heard of static issues with vacuum cleaners and other things of that type? I looked around, but I haven't been able to find anything.


----------



## calavera

just got it from amazon. their shipping sucks though. it took 2 weeks. estimated delivery date means nothing

well, it does what it's supposed to. but its loud. sounds like a vacuum except it blows air. not as powerful as I thought with the smallest nozzle on. but it will do. overall, not bad.


----------



## Pings

I just bought the 0.75-HP ED500P model not the 0.75-HP ED500 model. + REP for the find.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

air compressor?


----------



## videoman5

Hijacking this thread.
Is a wet/dry ShopVac safe to use on a computer? I want to put it in reverse mode and blow dust out, but is that really safe?


----------



## Pings

Check out my before and after PICS: This thing is more than worth it. I told my mom about it, and she bought one, I told my brother and he got one to. Compressed air is dead to me!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pings*


I learned about the Metro DATAVAC Electric Duster here @ OCN. I bought it and wanted to test it out. So I took off my front cover and dust filters. To let the dust build up as much as it possibly could. The more dusty it is the more we can see results. After about a month my PC was ripe for the dusting. Check out the Before and After PICs.

*Before:*


































*After:*


































This bad boy more than works I can say that I will never be buying a can of compressed air again.


----------



## joshconsulting

Very nice







Glad it's helping people out.

Quote:



Hijacking this thread.
Is a wet/dry ShopVac safe to use on a computer? I want to put it in reverse mode and blow dust out, but is that really safe?


It should be fine, as long as you haven't vacuumed water recently. You probably want some sort of nozzle to focus the stream of air, though, with the width of the pipe on most wet\\dry vacs the velocity is too low to really blast off dust.


----------



## .NViSiON.

Just bought one from Amazon







thx!


----------



## werds

Just purchased one through google shopping (hate how I can't use paypal at some merchants







). Might have to add to the long line of experiences when I get mines


----------



## Raytheon

anyone ordered this for overseas usage? for 240v? the plug is not really an issue, but the voltage is. Anyone?


----------



## fshizl

i have a air compressor...


----------



## DblBuffer

Can anyone post a video of the Metro DataVac in action?


----------



## werds

I got mine the other day, used it a few times on my pc's AWESOME, faster than using canned air and powerful stream.

Got a card today that had been cleaned using canned air it seems so I wanted to see just how big a difference this could do. On the first blast it blew large chunks of dustballs out. Even 2 or 3 minutes into cleaning it from different directions without taking off the heatsink I was still able to dislodge even more dirt/dust, and dustballs out of various vents. TO be able to put out the force needed to dislodge dustballs and move them THROUGH the stock cooler where canned air couldnt says alot.

For the price AND the portability this is a perfect must have item!


----------



## doc2142

I am interested in this but kind of confused how it works. Do you just plug it in? or do you connect it to your normal everyday use vacuum?


----------



## angrysasquatch

I just use a 9 oz co2 tank that I get filled every time I go paintballing. 800 PSI down a 3/16ths hose works just dandy.


----------



## KruperTrooper

I might have to order that. But right now I think I have three 6-Packs of Dust Off (18 cans) sitting in my basement. My parents shop at Costco..... a lot......


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


I am interested in this but kind of confused how it works. Do you just plug it in? or do you connect it to your normal everyday use vacuum?


plug it in to a wall socket - click it on and watch it go WOOOOOSH!!!


----------



## kikilala

very nice
!


----------



## For_the_moves

Was on the hunt for something like this for quite some time. Just ordered one to take care of the tons of dust in my room in an effort to keep my electronics clean. Will post when it gets here and I start dust busting. +Rep

joshconsulting, would you recommend any additional attachments or are the standard ones ok?


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLeeZeY*












this is the most reasonable answer to this threads compressed air topic.

****why would you noobs bump this old thread?

*oops sorry guys. i reread what this glorious device actually achieves. I am purchasing 10 quantities! I hope they create these in the color dark brown.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears*


this is the most reasonable answer to this threads compressed air topic.

****why would you noobs bump this old thread?










_*sigh*_

Actually this is a thread worth reviving as I didn't know about it. I'm not on here on a constant basis so I do miss some informative, helpful threads.

Anyways, I actually plan on purchasing a Metro Vac now. Canned air does get too expensive over time.


----------



## Joey395

I built my own compressor. Put a ball valve on a coke bottle, inserted another valve, from a bicycle tire into the other end and taped a plastic straw to the ball valve. All I need to do is pump the bottle full of air with a bicycle pump and quickly release the pressure via the ball valve. There's so much pressure inside that I once shot screws through plywood with it. But there is a downside, plenty of moisture condensates inside the bottle so cleaned components may require some drying.


----------



## BrokeBrain

This sounds great and I'm going to order one up.

Wonder if it blows out any moisture or condensation like you would get out of an air compressor?


----------



## ben h

why not just use your air compressor


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrokeBrain*


This sounds great and I'm going to order one up.

Wonder if it blows out any moisture or condensation like you would get out of an air compressor?


I have had zero moisture or condensation come from mines so far - then again I haven't placed it out in the shed or anything it hangs out in my computer room with me


----------



## xBISHOPx

Bought it yesterday came today







(1 day shipping $4). All I have to say is damn, this thing is louder than my normal vacuum and blows harder than my ex! Cleaned my PC in less than 30 seconds and I haven't cleaned out my case in 2 months (HAF 922 = Dust magnet), I wasn't able to see the red LEDs in front until today lol.


----------



## Striker36

i just walk into the shop and grab a nozzle for the compressor


----------



## Core300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xBISHOPx*


Bought it yesterday came today







(1 day shipping $4). All I have to say is damn, this thing is louder than my normal vacuum and blows harder than my ex! Cleaned my PC in less than 30 seconds and I haven't cleaned out my case in 2 months (HAF 922 = Dust magnet), I wasn't able to see the red LEDs in front until today lol.


Well,
I don't know how hard she blew but that seems pretty impressive.


----------



## Thedark1337

I love my computer, not a good dust magnet because of my R4 in the back and my fans blow the dust out so fast

and using a 120 psi compressor = win







Dust cloud imminent if you do it


----------



## xBISHOPx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Core300*


Well,
I don't know how hard she blew but that seems pretty impressive.


Well lets just put it like this, if she was the wolf in the story "3 little pigs" that brick house wouldn't have stood a chance







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


using a 120 psi compressor = win







Dust cloud imminent if you do it










Did my bros Antec 300 rig, had a hoodie and a bandana over my mouth and by the time I was done with it my hoodie was grey with dust







.


----------



## imh073p

Wewt! Just ordered this bad boy, cant wait to see how well it works.


----------



## Erick Silver

sub for link for later! need one of these. With 5 computers in my house running 24/7 we go through a lot of canned air. Thanks OP!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xBISHOPx*


Did my bros Antec 300 rig, had a hoodie and a bandana over my mouth and by the time I was done with it my hoodie was grey with dust







.


I haven't cleaned my cousins' computer in over 3 years. Can't wait to see how it's like. They have a cat and a dog, and they rarely clean their house (let alone their own rooms).

The last time I cleaned it, my voice got so deep.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Knew of this but I use an air compressor <.<


----------



## Erick Silver

LOL Lord Xeb. Everytime I see your avatar I wince a little. Permision to make ya a new one?


----------



## 2qwik2katch

I have seen that thing on Amazon one time and I actually though about buying it but didn't really know if it was going to be worth it. After this review and multiple others I have read, I might just finally get this. Plus, I really need it, my temps are extremely higher than when I first built this rig and I know its because of all the dust. I used to dust regularly but the cans of air started costing alot of money and I have 2 computers that require dusting. Hopefully this will not let me down!


----------



## Core300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Knew of this but I use an air compressor <.<


A little more cost effective if you need an air compressor anyways. But this is more portable.


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Core300*


A little more cost effective if you need an air compressor anyways. *But this is more portable.*


Which is why i love it


----------



## imh073p

Ok guys, i got mine in the mail from performancepcs and i have to say, its simply awesome! I pummeled right on through 4 heavily saturated pcs in short order. I love the fact that its portable vs my compressor. Its loud like a hairdryer but it blows some serious air. 50$ well spent!


----------



## Soonerfan1066

They need to make it usb powered







)


----------



## Mjolnir

I have one of these and it works surprisingly well. Got it on woot for like 10 bucks.


----------



## reaper~

Normally I don't like to bump any old thread unless it's worth bumping but I'd just received this DataVac Electric Duster today and man, it does a really good job of blowing out all the dust and stuff.

Normally it would take me somewhere between 15 - 20 minutes to get the case really clean and free of dust using canned air but with the DataVac, it took me only 5 min max.

If you're still using those canned air, go out and buy one of these now. It'll save you a ton of money in the long run.










One thing though, it's loud!


----------



## joshconsulting

Wow, I must have missed an email notification a few months ago. Amazing this thread is still going









As for the USB thing I saw posted, this is a 500w blower. The max wattage of a USB port is 2.5w (and quite a few computers can't reach that high; that's why most external drives come with DC adapters or a Y cable). Meaning this thing is roughly 200 times more powerful then puny USB-powered blowers\\vacuums.

I checked with an ampmeter, and it pulls 510w spinup\\430w steady. You'd need a horribly expensive box of LiPos to power it by battery, or a pretty large pack of IMRs to run it for even a few minutes. It blows away any battery\\USB powered blower out there, probably by an order of magnitude or two for most.

The WD-40 blower mentioned by Mjolnir is 45 watts, or roughly 1/10th as powerful as the Metrovac - it's not going to replace compressed air for blasting out tougher baked-on dust (the metrovac, at least in my opinon, is considerably more powerful then compressed air). Given the 5 year warranty and amazingly cheap cost of the Metrovac (roughly the same as the $45 non-woot WD-40 blower), it seems like the best deal, though the WD-40's battery could make it handier.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Hmmmm? I wonder what it could be?









Yay! It is here!









All the lil' bits and pieces in the box.









I am really digging this thing. It makes a great hand dryer, hair dryer, and wet dog dryer as well as just blowing generally everything out of the way. DataVac FTW!


----------



## Quantum Reality

I'm sold! Is there a Canadian supplier for this?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
I'm sold! Is there a Canadian supplier for this?









I bought mine through Amazon and I believe they ship to Canada (linky).


----------



## BensJammin

Wow.

Only just seen this thread. With my bloody case im dusting all the time and go through cans like crazy so this is the next thing I am buying.

Thanks!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
I bought mine through Amazon and I believe they ship to Canada (linky).

There's extra shipping costs involved plus PST + GST (which is another 12% on top). If amazon.com uses UPS there's a BS "brokerage fee" which is just a grab at your wallet. I've ordered books through amazon and been able to use USPS/Canada Post as the shipper, but this is a larger package.

If I can get it domestically I'd rather do that.


----------



## reaper~

My bad. How about Tigerdirect.ca?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
My bad. How about Tigerdirect.ca?

Done and ordered!







I added a blu-ray dvd drive to get free shipping. They say the ETA is July 1, which is not bad all things considered.


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joshconsulting*


Has anyone else heard of static issues with vacuum cleaners and other things of that type? I looked around, but I haven't been able to find anything.


I'm curious about this as well. Anyone?


----------



## [Adz]

I know this is a pretty old thread, but I agree with whoever said this stuff is worth reviving. Thanks, I'll probably get one of those soon. 
+Rep.


----------



## absenteemessiah

I'm planning on picking one of these up soon. Canned air costs too much, and I have four dogs, so the pc gets rather dirty. Canned air just won't work as well anymore.


----------



## [Adz]

Turns out there's nowhere in the UK that does this at a decent price.


----------



## RLB

Isn't there any other online store i can find this and possibly ships to brazil? On Amazon it would cost me around $200 bucks for this thing (product price + shipment + pre-paid taxes before shipment ) which is totally unacceptable.


----------



## KRAZYTRUCKER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *takealready*


I use my wifes hair drier on cool air setting. It's never failed me yet.


That's just too simple. But ain't that always how it is.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I just got that air compressor thing and I love the hell out of it









Just used it to blast clean my Core i5 box and with the normal barrel air blower attachment? FEARSOME. I was holding the thing three feet away from my machine because I saw that it could spin my fans from that far away









The bendable microattachment was great. I really got in all the nooks and crannies and really got my heatsink clean.


----------



## Vbp6us

Bought me one!



















Firstly, it looks like a quality product. I will keep this for the rest of its life. Blows a lot of air...never will I go back to cans.


----------



## reaper~

^It pays for itself after 4 - 5 use. Well worth the money imho.


----------



## spaceballsrules

This should be turned into the "Metro DataVac Users Club" or something. Just a thought.









I actually had some comments and questions also.
First off, this thing gets HOT!








Second, anyone who uses this feel a lot of gaps where air is escaping? I feel it spewing out from under the screws on the canister. Or is this normal?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
This should be turned into the "Metro DataVac Users Club" or something. Just a thought.









I actually had some comments and questions also.
First off, this thing gets HOT!








Second, anyone who uses this feel a lot of gaps where air is escaping? I feel it spewing out from under the screws on the canister. Or is this normal?

I agree this should be a club! Ya it does get hot after awhile but it is well within operating temps. I dont feel any areas where air comes out on mine and i use mine about 3-6 times a day, 5 days a week. But ev en if it was leaking a bit of air i wouldnt worry.


----------



## weidass

Well, if anyone from the uk does manage to get hold of one of these, gimmie a shout so i can buy one.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I use this thing EVERY day. this thing has paid for itself 10 times already!!!


----------



## Yanki

Man, im sick and tired of having to go out and buy air in a can!!! Haven't spotted one of these back here @argentina, but I sure as hell do want to get me one of these.


----------



## Quantum Reality

One thing - you'll need to pick clean the air filter every once in a while - just gently scrape the dust off to keep the air flow flowin'.


----------



## H969

Just used mine for the 2nd time and it was a cloudy day and it spun my fan so hard the the lights on the fan came on, lol.








I am thinking it was friction, or it made my fan into a generator of sorts?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Generator.

Do be careful with that; it's been suggested that force-spinnng fans like that can wreck the bearings, so try to use your finger to hold the fan in place while you blast air through your heatsink.

If not practical, use a wooden popsicle stick or even a plastic pen to hold a fan steady through the grille.


----------



## reaper~

I'd just used it again today and my rig looks like new.









Now when are we going to start this Data-Vac club thingy.


----------



## Aawa

one of my buddies has that thing and it works great for him. I refuse to pay for air, so instead I use the pump that came with my air mattress and it works great.


----------



## Gabkicks

just ordered 1


----------



## Pastel

Hey does anybody know if its safe to operate it in Asia? I bought this a while back when I was living in the US and I recently plugged it in to give my computer a good clean, but I got shocked while using it







It tripped the power in my apartment too.


----------



## topdog5252

LOL..........I use a air compressor on mine just make sure you dont blow any stickers off of the video cards,Etc. and all you need is a portable one i use to use compressed air out of a can but it costs to much i got a Senco portable unit for me and that all i really need.


----------



## topdog5252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pastel*


Hey does anybody know if its safe to operate it in Asia? I bought this a while back when I was living in the US and I recently plugged it in to give my computer a good clean, but I got shocked while using it







It tripped the power in my apartment too.


Have you got a ground plug in to your unit?If not you need to get one.


----------



## Pastel

Yeah I do have a ground plug in to my unit but its running on a power brick (whatever those things are called, the stuff that allow you to plug in multiple stuff).


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pastel* 
Yeah I do have a ground plug in to my unit but its running on a power brick (whatever those things are called, the stuff that allow you to plug in multiple stuff).

Well then you might be surpassing the 15 or 20 amp limit with all that other stuff and this mini vac plugged into the same circuit.


----------



## red123

Which attachment gives the highest CFM anyway?


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

I just got mine in the mail yesterday works great.


----------



## jemping

Sorry to NECRO this thread, but I want to know which one of these two do you guys buy?

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-E...0608707&sr=8-2

or

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-E...ref=pd_cp_hi_2


----------



## curb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jemping* 
Sorry to NECRO this thread, but I want to know which one of these two do you guys buy?

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-E...0608707&sr=8-2

or

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-E...ref=pd_cp_hi_2

I got the second one but I only use the main attachment for everything. This thing blows so hard, you have to make sure the attachments are fit tight or you'll be shooting it out and hit whatever you're cleaning.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jemping* 
Sorry to NECRO this thread, but I want to know which one of these two do you guys buy?

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-E...0608707&sr=8-2

or

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-E...ref=pd_cp_hi_2

The second one, and dont buy any other accessory kits shown in the "Frequently bought together" they dont work with this model. What you get with the second kit is all you will need for PC use.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Excellent post will look more into it. +rep


----------



## wcdolphin

http://www.adorama.com/als.commerce/...spx?Sku=CPDVED
cheaper

Will probably buy soon, I have spent too much money lately...Just bought a B stock X58 EVGA board







I need to find a cheap CPU now


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdolphin* 
http://www.adorama.com/als.commerce/...spx?Sku=CPDVED
cheaper

Will probably buy soon, I have spent too much money lately...Just bought a B stock X58 EVGA board







I need to find a cheap CPU now









Dont link to your "Cart" it wont show anything for the rest of us.


----------



## nlr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jemping* 
Sorry to NECRO this thread, but I want to know which one of these two do you guys buy?

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-E...0608707&sr=8-2

or

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-E...ref=pd_cp_hi_2

I've emailed the manufactures and they told me theres a mistake on amazon and they're the same exact products with no difference between.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nlr* 
I've emailed the manufactures and they told me theres a mistake on amazon and they're the same exact products with no difference between.

Really? So the cheaper one comes with all of the attachments?


----------



## nlr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Really? So the cheaper one comes with all of the attachments?


Correct.


----------



## Tatakai All

I'd get that if I didn't already have an air compressor. Good find.


----------



## thanos999

i use paint brush and small car vacumm


----------



## AMW1011

Just got my Duster, this thing is so great at cleaning out cases. Thank you so much OP.


----------



## mistax

oh this is goona be perfect for where i live.


----------



## Neokolzia

Only reason I would be nervous using something like this in my computer is that any sort of electric motors produce a large electric field which can be dangerous for Hard drives I think? Not sure how sensitive todays hard drives are to that sort of thing, honestly for my self I have such a high airflow in my case I almost never have to blow it out,hell even my benched PC









only need to blow it maybe every couple months?


----------



## thiru

Your fans are electric motors...


----------



## punker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joshconsulting*


blah blah blah here


leaf blower does a better job with 100+MPH winds


----------



## coughs

Can someone take some pictures of this Metro Vacuum ED500 and do a youtube video review on it and show its performance on cleaning a computer.

I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Your fans are electric motors...


small, a full blown vacuum produces a much stronger field, idk its just what I was taught this year in physics and how that magnetic field can distort something like a Hard drive if strong enough, in otherwords bad things could happen.


----------



## punker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*


small, a full blown vacuum produces a much stronger field, idk its just what I was taught this year in physics and how that magnetic field can distort something like a Hard drive if strong enough, in otherwords bad things could happen.












I had my vacuum cleaner near my High Definition CRT TV

also near my PS3's hard drive

TV is FINE!
HDD = Fine

also if it were true you would not be able to stack HDD's in a desktop computer


----------



## fshizl

ive always used my air compressor...


----------



## fshizl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*


Only reason I would be nervous using something like this in my computer is that any sort of electric motors produce a large electric field which can be dangerous for Hard drives I think? Not sure how sensitive todays hard drives are to that sort of thing, honestly for my self I have such a high airflow in my case I almost never have to blow it out,hell even my benched PC









only need to blow it maybe every couple months?


your hard drive itself is an electric motor...


----------



## Carniflex

To be honest I prefer regular air compressor. It's not that expensive. With few hundred dollars you get already pretty decent one. As a sideeffect it has also other uses, like topping off pressure in your car tires and stuff like that.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fshizl*


your hard drive itself is an electric motor...


like I said I'm not that confident that it would actual play affect here >_> I just haven't had the pressure from buying so many Compressed air cans that I feel like I need an alternative, so far i've used 1 can in the year I've had this computer.


----------



## wtomlinson

i felt the need to bump this again. i finally gave in and bought one. all i have to say is this:









i had tried a small 1 gallon pancake compressor, and it was just way too loud and didn't last very long between bursts of air. it also took like 3-5 minutes to refill enough to use it again.

i'm not hating on air compressors, by any means. if you have the money and the space, a decent air compressor is awesome. if you're tight on space then this little guy works wonders.

the only thing i don't like about it, is the loudness. it's like an overclocked vacuum packed into something as big as a coffee mug.


----------



## MIGhunter

lol, I had my work order one. I work in an ER and we have about 50+ computers. I blew them all out one night. Thing is so awesome. Only 2 complaints.
1. The sucker is loud.
2. Everyone wanted some Alegra for their allergies ;p


----------



## holyindian

Hi all,

This is my first post on this forum, and offically first time i am logged in, and thankfully i found a very constructive post.

There is a similar item in the market by the same company, seems better with more attachments.. pls take a look at this.. Is this better??

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-MDV-1BA-Data-Vacuum-Cleaner/dp/B000RMPXXK]Amazon.com: Metro MDV-1BA Data Vac 1 Pro Series Metro Vacuum Cleaner: Home Improvement[/URL]


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyindian;12126951*
> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum, and offically first time i am logged in, and thankfully i found a very constructive post.
> 
> There is a similar item in the market by the same company, seems better with more attachments.. pls take a look at this.. Is this better??
> 
> Amazon.com: Metro MDV-1BA Data Vac 1 Pro Series Metro Vacuum Cleaner: Home Improvement


I considered buying that one, but it's over twice as heavy (4.8 pounds vs 2.75) and considerably less powerful (.5 hp vs. .75). Plus, it's a lot bigger and would be more of a hassle to haul around or work in tight spaces with. If you like the attachments, though, it could be a better choice. I usually just end up using the attachment with the highest velocity; the blower's small enough that it fits virtually everywhere, and it's powerful enough to knock off almost any dust - anything left over needs a wet rag to scrape it free anyway.


----------



## Cee

holy cow, its costs $70 to be shipped to UK..

no thanks.

looks good though.


----------



## [email protected]

Great deal but i know this is a repost from somewhere else..


----------



## MisterAutomatic

I use this:

http://www.amazon.com/Turbo-Air-Compact-Blower-System/dp/B002OXMMY8]Amazon.com: Turbo Air Compact Blower System - Cordless / Rechargeable - By WD-40: Electronics[/URL]


----------



## joshconsulting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12127294*
> Great deal but i know this is a repost from somewhere else..


I submitted it at the same time as my AC article (http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2467510/metro_datavac_ed500_electronic_duster.html?cat=15), which I wrote. They were both submitted at roughly the same time, and the reason I crossposted it was that few people would find the AC article buried in a ten million page site, whereas people browsing this area of the forum might find it useful.

It's not a repost in the sense that it was never posted elsewhere or copied from somewhere; I just submitted it to two separate sites (one a forum, one a publishing arena) at around the same time. And since I retained reproduction rights for it from AC, there's no problem with 'copying' it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic;12128776*
> I use this:
> 
> Amazon.com: Turbo Air Compact Blower System - Cordless / Rechargeable - By WD-40: Electronics


That one looks pretty nice. It's small enough to fit into tight spots etc., a problem I occasionally have with mine when working in a cramped case). But it's only 45 wats - roughly 9% the power. Having a rechargeable option dose seem a lot handier though, having a cord to drag around is a hassle when your cleaning out a fair number of computers spaced far out.


----------



## L D4WG

Does anyone know where you can buy one of these or something similar in Australia?


----------



## Saiyansnake

Sold, +rep


----------



## excelerater

shop compressor ,pancake compressor ?
Harbor Freight


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excelerater;12290034*
> shop compressor ,pancake compressor ?
> Harbor Freight


Ever had water in your compressor?

Yeah. Rust + water = not blowing onto my components.

Enjoy your rusty motherboard.

I'd rather not risk it.


----------



## KILLER_K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;12290091*
> Ever had water in your compressor?
> 
> Yeah. Rust + water = not blowing onto my components.
> 
> Enjoy your rusty motherboard.
> 
> I'd rather not risk it.


They do make a inline filter to get out the water. So roughly around 12 bucks and you are good to go.


----------



## stn0092

I just received mine. You guys weren't kidding about how loud this thing is.

It blows. Hard.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

So, I'm guessing this thing really works, huh? I think I'm going to buy it.


----------



## Vbp6us

Update: I still use mine and it cleans the heck out of my cases. Not even one mothball or piece of lint left behind. I don't even use the various attachments that come with it.

One question though, do you guys notice the air coming out of the sleeve where the screws are about half way down the unit? Is that normal? Is it to relieve some pressure?


----------



## koven

this is an excellent product that everyone should have.. works like a charm


----------



## v8killaz

hey guys just buy a small air compressor lol. you guys are trying to hard
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=pankake+compressor&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&hl=en&biw=1920&bih=922&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&ie=UTF-8&cid=9815567111875487679&sa=X&ei=gN2GTZWoKeuD0QGw1JzaCA&ved=0CHAQ8wIwAQ#









you can get for under 50 bucks if you know where to buy one
you only need like 20psi to blow the dust off but if you ever need like 150 for more area its right there lol. its light and you can set it up anywhere then store it back in the garage or whatever.

i use a 30 gallon compressor. take the pc outside and blow it out spotless. just watch the fans they will make them spin fast which can damage them lol


----------



## wtomlinson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vbp6us;12794514*
> One question though, do you guys notice the air coming out of the sleeve where the screws are about half way down the unit? Is that normal? Is it to relieve some pressure?


i noticed that too and was curious.


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

i have a Huge air compressor for my cars, so im set good find though.


----------



## amvnz

Does this have universal voltage? Just wondering if I need to buy just a plug converter or a voltage transformer as well.


----------



## purpleannex

Air filters, decent case = no dust in over a year, don't waste your money, buy cheap, spend twice /thread.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v8killaz;12809133*
> hey guys just buy a small air compressor lol. you guys are trying to hard[/IMG]
> 
> you can get for under 50 bucks if you know where to buy one
> you only need like 20psi to blow the dust off but if you ever need like 150 for more area its right there lol. its light and you can set it up anywhere then store it back in the garage or whatever.
> 
> i use a 30 gallon compressor. take the pc outside and blow it out spotless. just watch the fans they will make them spin fast which can damage them lol


Unfortunately air compressors can build up condensation, and generally im not a fan of putting water in my machine. Yes they usually have a release, but how much of the water was truly released?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xx573v3xX_Z28;12809616*
> i have a Huge air compressor for my cars, so im set good find though.


see above
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purpleannex;13722912*
> Air filters, decent case = no dust in over a year, don't waste your money, buy cheap, spend twice /thread.


some of us have pets, multiple pets, i have to clean my case out monthly as temps will rise 10c in a month.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I've had this thing for a while now, and it works great!!!!!!!!!!!! I totally recommend this, as it will save you lots of money in the long run!!!!!!!


----------



## speedhunter

this thing work the same isnt it?


----------



## Mkilbride

Thinking of grabbing one of these.

Can't find where my can of compressed air is and looking around, most are decently expensive and not highly recommended. My GPU has gotten quite abit hotter later, 3-4 degrees over average...I took of my case and dusted everything and it seemed clean, as did the fans...but you know, I wanted to try blowing it into the back of the graphics card, there may be a dust build up INSIDE of it.

Then again, I do plan to get a new Graphics card soon, but still. It'd be useful for cleaning my case.

But ouch , that price hits hard...

Anyone have more opinions on this?


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol, 3 yrs since my first post in this thread. I think I will get one now







To bad they are a bit more money.


----------



## FullClip

Here is a youtube video of the Data Vac in action

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JZ2OA8NT2HE


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullClip*
> 
> Here is a youtube video of the Data Vac in action
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JZ2OA8NT2HE


Good God that's an old ass computer. Check out the IDE cables.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Just got mine in, definitely a heavy duty guy. It's bigger than I expected too. I actually had a pc to try it out on, with tons of dust in it. Cleaned it out pretty well









Just beware the little filter on the bottom, that thing was caked with dust from all of it floating around while I was using it. Was pretty easy to clean though.


----------



## SmurfsRCool

I'm sold on this! Never have to buy another can of air? Deal!


----------



## NomNomNom

Would this work on a PS3? Or would it break the fans inside by overspinning them


----------



## PaPaBlista

Those are nice, But if your on a budget u can use your leaf blower or if u have a old air mattress u can mod the pump with a cone on the end and use that too, they work pretty good.


----------



## Skips

Thanks for the post, OP! I think I'm gonna give rhis a try. +REP


----------



## rainmaker

Sorry for reviving old thread.

Anyone in Europe bought this and from were? So tired of compressed air cans!


----------



## Mycelus

Why would you revive this thread...

these are junk

just buy a small compressor, not that much more expensive, much more versatile


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Would this work on a PS3? Or would it *break the fans inside by overspinning them*










u just made my day !


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takealready*
> 
> I use my wifes hair drier on cool air setting. It's never failed me yet.


Same here, i have even used a leaf blower when I was doing ground maintenance but stood back at a distance. that works well


----------



## somebadlemonade

i need to clean out my computer so a leaf blowers sounds like a great idea


----------



## sparkeyjames

Use a small shopvac. the 1.5 gallon ones that has both an inlet (vacuum) and an outlet (blower) then get the reducer and small attachments kit. Less than $40 for all of it. Less if you can catch the shopvac on sale as they sometimes are for $20.


----------



## AdoSA

I use small vacuum cleaner that has blower attachment (just put the hose in outflow port). It works wonders. It blows away dust from all my electronics (tv, stereo...) with ease


----------



## Karebear Killer

Just found this thread looking for better ways. I've been using a paintbrush and lung power for years, faucet for heatsinks every 6 mo. Like others I refuse to buy compressed air, its a silly waste of money. This thing does look pretty awesome, but an entire compressor with a water canister can be had for the same price. In comparison, as functional as this thing seems to be, the price is pretty steep, wish they were about $25 cheaper, then it would seem a better investment. From another aspect, how well do these seem to be holding up for the uses that have used them daily for years I wonder. If it'll last forever, It just may be worth the price. Good stuff though if price is irrelevent to you


----------



## Rar4f

not available for me


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karebear Killer*
> 
> Just found this thread looking for better ways. I've been using a paintbrush and lung power for years, faucet for heatsinks every 6 mo. Like others I refuse to buy compressed air, its a silly waste of money. This thing does look pretty awesome, but an entire compressor with a water canister can be had for the same price. In comparison, as functional as this thing seems to be, the price is pretty steep, wish they were about $25 cheaper, then it would seem a better investment. From another aspect, how well do these seem to be holding up for the uses that have used them daily for years I wonder. If it'll last forever, It just may be worth the price. Good stuff though if price is irrelevent to you


I made our office buy one for the computers we use in the ER. We've had it a couple of years and it's still working like new.

I never really liked the idea of compressors because they have moisture issues. Vacuums are a bad idea because static electricity. I'm sure there is a setup that would work other than this but finding it isn't always easy.


----------



## Lynchie

Theres always the ghetto version









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5B6m11x5iA


----------



## Nnimrod

Somehow it never occurred to me that not everyone has a 120 gallon air compressor in their garage :/

#mostusefulshoptools


----------

